# 2016 F-250 Wiring up lights to upfitter switch



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I am wanting to wire up a light bar that I have installed on the front of my truck. I have located all the wires needs for the upfitter switches. just wondering about the wiring. Do I need a relay if I am using the upfitter switch? I was just planning on throwing an in-line fuse on it and that's it. Was going to take the Negative wire from the light directly to one of the batteries.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

The switches a rated at different amps but I don't recall if they are fused. Google it and you will find the rating of each switch. There are pass through wires on the fire wall also.


----------

